# Redfish in Surf



## Possum Smudge (Oct 6, 2008)

I will be east of Destin next week and wanting to hear any advice on catching reds on the beach.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess there is more than one way to rig up but here is the way that I do it. I use a 3 way 2/0 swivel and 7/0 or 8/0 hook and a 4oz. pyramid weight. Iuse 80# mono leader and 20# fishing line. I use a 12"-15" piece of the heavy mono to tie my weight on and I use a 24"-30" piece to tie my hook on. I then bait up with a good size piece of cut bait, {half of spot, pinfish, menhaden,etc} wade out as far as I feel comfortable and then throw it out.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

The same rig(or a fishfinder rig) baited with a big bull shrimp will also do the trick. It doesn't have to be alive. Mullet also makes a good cutbait. Be generous. C2


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll add when there's agood surf, especially if it's high tide, you don't really need to wade out. Just find a spot with some deeper water and cast into the hole. Fish will hang in the deeper water and let the wave action bring food to them. Good luck and let us know how you do.

-Jason


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Last year I played around with different rigs, but the one that caught more Reds out of the surf was a rig I made using a 3 way swivel with 25 flouro carbon leader on a #3 circle hook with a chartruse skirt behind it. I used cut bait as well... and a piramyd sinker oz. depending on surf conditions. Good luck, have fun.


----------



## Possum Smudge (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. No Reds but caught lots of blues, several ladyfish, one pompano and one shark.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *Possum Smudge (10/19/2008)*Thanks for the replys. No Reds but caught lots of blues, several ladyfish, one pompano and one shark.


What wound up being your bait of choice?


----------



## Possum Smudge (Oct 6, 2008)

Spoons for the Blues and Ladyfish. Cut Blue fillets for the Shark.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Next time try the ladyfish instead of the bluefish for the cut bait. Also maybe try a night trip.


----------



## Possum Smudge (Oct 6, 2008)

Caught these last week using cut ladyfish.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

U catch the king off the shore?


----------



## Possum Smudge (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes. Just over the first sandbar.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow thats awesome


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

were u casting off the beach or yaking it out


----------



## Possum Smudge (Oct 6, 2008)

Wading out to sandbar then casting bait out.


----------

